# any way to add Windows/Xbox App/UWP to exclusive apps?



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 23, 2018)

Im trying to add Forza Horizon 3 to the exclusive apps tab, but i cant find a exe and the WindowsApps folder is locked.  Anybody know of a way to add UWP apps to the list?


----------

